# Android 3.4.1 Fehlermeldung Gradle



## Anfaenger_Michael (13. Jun 2019)

Moin moin,

ich habe mir Android Studio 3.4.1 soeben installiert.
Java Development Kit ist installiert.
Android Development Kit ist ebenfalls installiert.
Lege ich ein neues Project an, meldet mir jedoch Android Studio  Gradle:
ERROR: Connection timed out: connect
Die Preview ist leer. Dort steht nur
"Preview is unavailable until after successful project sync"
Google konnte mir hierzu eigentlich nichts eindeutiges sagen.
Alles wieder deinstalliert, inklusive dem löschen der Unterordner hat nichts gebracht.
Die Meldungen bleiben leider. Bin ein Blutiger Anfaenger, und somit etwas Überfordert.
Hat von Euch jemand eine Lösung für das Problem mit diesem Gradle ??? Siehe auch Bild im Anhang!


Danke.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Hast Du denn mit dem Rechner Internet? Gradle will sich Abhängigkeit und so aus dem Netz ziehen... Solange es keine entsprechende Synchronisierung (also kopieren der fehlenden, notwendigen Dateien), stehen einige Funktionen nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (13. Jun 2019)

Hallo Kneitzel,

danke für deine Antwort.
Internet-Verbindung ist vorhanden und funktioniert auch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Dann schau mal, ob Du noch hilfreiche Fehlermeldungen findest. In dem Screenshot sieht man, dass auch bei Configure build ein ! ist. Das kann man noch aufklappen und so.

Ansonsten sieht man oben im gelben Balken noch:
- Open Build View
- Show Logs in Explorer


----------



## mrBrown (13. Jun 2019)

Anfaenger_Michael hat gesagt.:


> ich habe mir Android Studio 3.4.1 soeben installiert.
> Java Development Kit ist installiert.
> Android Development Kit ist ebenfalls installiert.


Btw: du solltest dir sowas nicht bei Chip laden, vorallem nicht in einer nicht mehr unterstützten Version in 32bit...

JDK: zB https://adoptopenjdk.net/ oder https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu/

Android Studio: https://developer.android.com/studio


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (13. Jun 2019)

Hallo,

hinter den Ausrufezeichen befindet sich noch mehr.
Hier einmal die Meldung hinter dem "Run build", die nach ca. 3m 29s wegen Timed out abgebrochen wird.

13.06.2019
10:43    Gradle sync started

10:53    Gradle sync failed: Connection timed out: connect (9 m 14 s 766 ms)

10:53    Syncing only active variant
            You can disable this experimental feature from
            File → Settings → Experimental → Gradle → Only sync the active variant


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (13. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Btw: du solltest dir sowas nicht bei Chip laden, vorallem nicht in einer nicht mehr unterstützten Version in 32bit...
> 
> JDK: zB https://adoptopenjdk.net/ oder https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu/
> 
> Android Studio: https://developer.android.com/studio



Hallo MrBrown,

ist nicht von Chip. Chip meide ich wie die Pest.
Ist Teilweise von Heise Downloads.
Ich besuche eigentlich nur Seriöse Seiten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mrBrown (13. Jun 2019)

Anfaenger_Michael hat gesagt.:


> ist nicht von Chip. Chip meide ich wie die Pest.
> Ist Teilweise von Heise Downloads.
> Ich besuche eigentlich nur Seriöse Seiten.


Deine beiden Links verweisen auf Chip, oder sind die nicht von dir eingefügt?
Das was ich sagte gilt aber gleichermaßen für Heise.


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (13. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Deine beiden Links verweisen auf Chip, oder sind die nicht von dir eingefügt?
> Das was ich sagte gilt aber gleichermaßen für Heise.



Hallo mrBrown,

ich muss, zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich in meinem 2 Tägigen Verzweiflungs-Installations-Kampf, ganz am Anfang auch mal bei Chip gelandet bin. Hat mir jedoch auch einen Anschiss vom Symantec beschert!
Aber ich bin mir sicher, das meine Letzten Downloads nicht über Chip liefen.

Aber was meinst Du...
Meinst Du ich sollte alles wieder De-Installieren. Einen Download anderer Dateien durchführen und erneut installieren ?
Habe ich alles schon versucht..., jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Ich bin mir für nichts zu schade, solange es hilft 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Wir wissen nicht genau, was du alles wie installiert hast. Generell ist es so, dass das Android Studio bis auf das JDK alles mitbringt, was es braucht, also solltest Du sonst auch nichts groß installieren.

Wenn Du einen 64bit Rechner haben solltest (Ist heute eigentlich Standard), dann solltest Du auch ein entsprechendes JDK installieren. Hier kannst Du also die aktuell installierten 32Bit Versionen deinstallieren und was aktuelles installieren. (Zwei entsprechende Links hast Du bereits bekommen.)

So Du auch irgendwoher ein Android SDK herunter geladen haben solltest: Das auch deinstallieren. Das kommt so eigentlich direkt mit Android Studio mit und bedarf sonst keiner separaten Installation.
=> Hier kann es dann ggf. Sinn machen, wirklich den Rechner richtig zu bereinigen, denn Du wirst Probleme haben, genau zu bestimmen, was über das Android Studio und was über sonstige Downloads gekommen ist.

Also was Du wirklich nur brauchst ist


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> JDK: zB https://adoptopenjdk.net/ oder https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu/
> Android Studio: https://developer.android.com/studio



Und lass die Finger von irgendwelchen Download-Seiten. Geh immer zu dem Hersteller direkt. Geh auch nicht über irgendwelche Download Links (veraltete Tutorials verweisen oft auf veraltete Downloads) .... Geh statt dessen auf die Seite des Herstellers. Da gibt es dann auch die Informationen, was Du für die Installation alles brauchst.


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (14. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wir wissen nicht genau, was du alles wie installiert hast. Generell ist es so, dass das Android Studio bis auf das JDK alles mitbringt, was es braucht, also solltest Du sonst auch nichts groß installieren.
> 
> Wenn Du einen 64bit Rechner haben solltest (Ist heute eigentlich Standard), dann solltest Du auch ein entsprechendes JDK installieren. Hier kannst Du also die aktuell installierten 32Bit Versionen deinstallieren und was aktuelles installieren. (Zwei entsprechende Links hast Du bereits bekommen.)
> 
> ...



Hallo kneitzel,

Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort!!! Und auch Danke an all die anderen !!!
Dann werde ich mich einmal an die De-Installation machen. "Reste"-Ordner werde ich Händisch löschen,
und mich dann an den angegebenen Links bedienen 


Noch eine Frage am Rande...
Was hat es eigentlich genau mit Chip und Heise auf sich? Von Chip weis ich nur, das es Teilweise
mit Schad-Software behaftet ist.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## kneitzel (14. Jun 2019)

Beides sollte eigentlich keine Schadsoftware enthalten. Aber es gibt durchaus "Anhängsel", die mitkommen. Das muss aber nicht zwingend der Fall sein und das gibt es auch an anderen Stellen (Adobe hat das damals z.B. gemacht und sourceforge hat da auch mal zu geneigt, dass da noch tolle Drittsoftware mitkommen konnte .... 

Bezüglich Chip / Heise:
Chip war auch mal eine Computer Zeitschrift somit Ähnlich Heise (Verlag hinter ct, ix, Mac & I, ...). In erster Linie sind das heute Portale, in denen Neuigkeiten zu erfahren sind. Und die wollen halt Leute anziehen und bieten daher auch Software mit an oft mit eigener kleinen Bewertung oder so ...

Aber unabhängig von Schadsoftware: Es macht ja durchaus Sinn, dass man wirklich die letze Version herunter lädt und nicht irgendwas, was mal aktuell war, als es da bereit gestellt wurde. Und man will (ich zumindest) Informationen zu der Software, die man installieren möchte. Daher ist die Homepage eines Produktes immer meine erste Anlaufstelle. (So es keine zentrale Anlaufstelle gibt, wie z.B. bei Linux die Repositories oder bei Mobilgeräten diese App Stores.


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (14. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Beides sollte eigentlich keine Schadsoftware enthalten. Aber es gibt durchaus "Anhängsel", die mitkommen. Das muss aber nicht zwingend der Fall sein und das gibt es auch an anderen Stellen (Adobe hat das damals z.B. gemacht und sourceforge hat da auch mal zu geneigt, dass da noch tolle Drittsoftware mitkommen konnte ....
> 
> Bezüglich Chip / Heise:
> Chip war auch mal eine Computer Zeitschrift somit Ähnlich Heise (Verlag hinter ct, ix, Mac & I, ...). In erster Linie sind das heute Portale, in denen Neuigkeiten zu erfahren sind. Und die wollen halt Leute anziehen und bieten daher auch Software mit an oft mit eigener kleinen Bewertung oder so ...
> ...



Hallo Forum,

alles wieder De-Installiert und "Rest"-Ordner manuell entfernt.
Neuer Download über die Links von mrBrown und neu Installiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Kann es sein, das dieses Gradle hier Probleme bereitet  Siehe Bild im Anhang. Hier erfolgt wieder ein Times out.
Oder muss ich dieses Gradle noch installieren ???
Siehe Bild im Anhang !

Danke.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (14. Jun 2019)

Hallo,

kann dieser Umstand etwas mit Proxy zu tun haben ???



Gruß
Michael


----------



## kneitzel (14. Jun 2019)

Kommst Du nur mit Proxy ins Internet? Dann wird es das sein. Die Tools nehmen sich nicht den Proxy vom System.

Wie Du den Proxy setzen kannst, kannst Du hier sehen:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5991194/gradle-proxy-configuration

Und ich selbst hatte in der Firma Probleme mit dem Proxy, weil der zwingend eine NTLM Autorisierung haben wollte. Da war dann meine Lösung, dass ich noch cntlm noch als lokalen Proxy vorgeschaltet hatte.


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (17. Jun 2019)

Hallo kneitzel,

erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich als Blutiger Anfänger, der nun seit 2 Tagen nur installiert, und noch keine einzige Zeile Code geschrieben hat, bin hiermit wohl
etwas überfordert . Zumal ich nicht einmal weiß was dieser Gradle überhaupt anstellt. Ich vermute einmal das er die benötigten Dateien zieht. Werde mich aber einmal schlau machen.
Wo kommen denn diese Code-Zeilen im Project hin ?
Kann ich im Android Studio keinen Proxy, in den Einstellungen, konfigurieren ?
Oder kann ich diesen Gradle irgendwie umgehen ? Falls das Sinn macht !

apply {
    apply from: "http://gradle.artifactoryonline.com...r-gradle/1.0.1/artifactoryplugin-1.0.1.gradle"
}


systemProp.http.proxyHost=hostname
systemProp.http.proxyPort=8080
systemProp.http.proxyUser=de\\username
systemProp.http.proxyPassword=xxx

Danke.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (18. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Kommst Du nur mit Proxy ins Internet? Dann wird es das sein. Die Tools nehmen sich nicht den Proxy vom System.
> 
> Wie Du den Proxy setzen kannst, kannst Du hier sehen:
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5991194/gradle-proxy-configuration
> ...



Hallo kneitzel,

habe gerade mein erstes Tutorial, was Apps mit Android betrifft.
Und beim Abarbeiten des Tutorials fiel es mir wie "Schuppen von den Augen" wozu genau ich diesen Gradle benötige.
Natürlich hattet Ihr alle Recht. Ich komme um Gradle nicht herum!

Meine Frage:
Wo genau muss ich den diesen Proxy setzen?
Kommt dieser Code in das Project ? Wenn ja, bitte wo ?



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wie Du den Proxy setzen kannst, kannst Du hier sehen:
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5991194/gradle-proxy-configuration




Danke.



Gruß
Michael


----------



## kneitzel (18. Jun 2019)

Da kommt kein Code in das Projekt. Das ist ja nur eine Konfiguration der Build Tools, in diesem Fall von Gradle.

Ich habe jetzt kein Windows System zur Hand, auf dem ich das Android Studio installieren könnte, aber auf Linux sehe ich das in den Einstellungen von Android Studio unter Buid, Execution, Deployment -> Gradle.
Dort finde ich "Service Directory Path". Da scheint angegeben zu sein, wo Gradle seine Dateien sucht (Unter Linux / Unix ist dies ~/.gradle). In dem Verzeichnis kannst Du die gradle.properties anlegen mit den Settings für den Proxy.

Also sowas wie:

```
systemProp.http.proxyHost=proxyURL
systemProp.http.proxyPort=proxyPort
systemProp.http.proxyUser=USER
systemProp.http.proxyPassword=PASSWORD
systemProp.https.proxyHost=proxyUrl
systemProp.https.proxyPort=proxyPort
systemProp.https.proxyUser=USER
systemProp.https.proxyPassword=PASSWORD
```

proxyURL mit den Hostnamen des Proxies ersetzen. ProxyPort mit dem Port (Wird oft angegeben als <Protocol>://<proxyURL>:<proxPort>). USER und PASSWORD sind selbsterklärend, wenn du die nicht brauchst, dann lass die Zeilen komplett weg,


----------



## M.L. (18. Jun 2019)

> Wo genau muss ich den diesen Proxy setzen?


  Android Studio unter Windows scheint zur Linuxvariante ähnlich zu sein. Jedenfalls könnte man den Proxy an der richtigen Stelle konfigurieren, siehe Screenshot.   Und Gradle findet sich im Verzeichnis  "C:/Users/<Benutzername>/.gradle.


----------



## kneitzel (18. Jun 2019)

Also die Settings im Screenshot bezüglich Proxy sind meiner Meinung nach nur für Verbindungen direkt von IntelliJ / Android Studio. Ich meine, dass die dort eingetragenen Werte nicht an z.B. gradle weiter gegeben werden. Aber ich kann mich hier auch durchaus irren.


----------



## Anfaenger_Michael (19. Jun 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe die Settings nun, auf Auto-detect, geändert.
Der Check connection lieferte OK.
Aber dennoch bricht Gradle mit einem Timeout ab.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## mrBrown (19. Jun 2019)

Anfaenger_Michael hat gesagt.:


> ich habe die Settings nun, auf Auto-detect, geändert.
> Der Check connection lieferte OK.
> Aber dennoch bricht Gradle mit einem Timeout ab.


Hast du auch gemacht, was @kneitzel in #18 beschrieben hat? Nur Android Studio umstellen reicht wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------

